# Torres Empires Los Angeles Supershow 2015



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Got to LA and accidently told the cab driver to take me to the LA Coliseum and he left. So i was lost in LA lol! Likely i walked down to the corner to take the bus and saw these homie's at the Mcdonalds! Of coarse they hooked me up with a ride and i shot this firme pic! BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB!!!!

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

When i got to the airport. Sky Harbor. Phoenix Az. STARBUCKS anyone?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Finally in the plane! 











Got some bad ass pics coming!


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Up in the air. Look at all that land! And they say there's no room for immigrants!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Time to get a cab!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heading to the show! Dam! Can barely see the city on a clear day. It was noon.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

47 fleetmaster said:


> :drama:


Sorry carnal. Iam at work doing this.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok this was shot in the parking garage at the Civic Center during a video shoot for the video we're doing if the event.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Got to work. More coming.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Its funny but i was suppose to meet Peoples Choice to get 2 free gate passes for designing the flyer for this show but we kept missing each other and i ended up walking around the building looking for him and ran into the Hop Pit!










Just so you know in between editing my photos i will post hard to find photos from some of the best lowrider photographer in the business of this historic event!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

As i work the Hop Pit i noticed it was a who's who of photographers! Of course Young Hogg was on the mike. And i got a shout out of him for the video.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Where is the pics of the hynas?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> Where is the pics of the hynas?


Here go a few from other photographers.........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_This is the flyer i designed for the show in poster size._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

1st Place - Torres Empire LA 2015


​


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

2nd Place - Torres Empire LA 2015


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

3rd Place - Torres Empire LA 2015


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Franks Hydraulics doing his thing at the hop.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Franks Hydraulics doing his thing at the hop.


that pics from vegas!!:facepalm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> that pics from vegas!!:facepalm:


My bad! Lol!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

ed1983 said:


> that pics from vegas!!:facepalm:


LOL


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> LOL


At least this proves iam getting some views lol!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ralph B (Jul 15, 2012)

Save the date BUMP!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Nalgame dios????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>



Sam just told me it was close to 1000 cars.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

SO as with most "lowrider" shows these days, the only Women / Girls are the ones that are paid to be there....


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

is a "car show" not a strip club,,:uh:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_There were alot of models but there far more fine ass ladys there too. 

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

chingon68mex said:


> is a "car show" not a strip club,,:uh:


no juites wey??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

47 fleetmaster said:


> no juites wey??


Nel wey,,disen que no habia viejas,,:angry:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Did Lowrider Style show any cars?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> Did Lowrider Style show any cars?


Not this year homie. Next year.


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

chingon68mex said:


> Nel wey,,disen que no habia viejas,,:angry:


si habia wey, viejas pero viejas riatas :rimshot:, y dicen que puros donks y motos tambien:ugh:



Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Anymore of this fo?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

REYXTC said:


> Anymore of this fo?


Will check carnal.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com presents: "The Torres Empire Los Angeles Supershow 2015" Video Part 1. Enjoy!_


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Los 210 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Carnal. uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

NICE flicks :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

D.Griego said:


> NICE flicks :thumbsup:


Thanks brother!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

mrchavez said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

https://youtu.be/0uIF1ofrbS8


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_NEW!!!!
Now featured on our website! 
“The Torres Empire Los Angeles Supershow! Featuring pic’s from a collection of some of the baddest Lowrider Photographers in the world!!!!
The only Lowrider Site that updates TWICE a month! On Saturday! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's , Car Show Flyers, more lowrider website links than any website and much more!
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/

_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_*Part 2!!!!!!!!!

*_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Nice flick keep them coming.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

D.Griego said:


> Nice flick keep them coming.


Thanks carnal i got a few more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------

